# how to attach 6 devices ? display going blank



## vaishali (Apr 5, 2005)

My system configuration is as follows :

MSI 865PE Neo2 motherboard, Intel 3 GHz Processor, 80GB harddiskdrive,
Geforce graphics card, creative sound card, floppy drive and a 
LG CD rom and LG CD writer and a LG flat Monitor.
My cabinet is well ventilated and doesnt have any heating problems.

1) - i want to attach 2 more drives - LG DVD rom and a DVD writer.

I tried attaching them in the following manner - 

IDE 1 : Primary master Harddisk and LG CD rom as Primary slave
IDE 2 : DVD Rom as Master and Samsung DVD writer as Slave.
IDE 3 : LG CD writer as Master.

Now after attaching these everything else was working fine except
for the cd writer... whenever i tried burning any cd in the cd writer
it gave the following error :

" A problem has been detected and windows has been shutdown to prevent
damage to your computer.

Driver_IRQL_Not_Less_Or_Equal

Technical Info :
Stop:0X000000D1(0X00000004,0X00000006,0X00000001,0XF8595380)
ULSATA.SYS - address F8595380 base at F8595000, Datestamp 3e33a785"

-------------

After the error i removed the CD writer and attached the other 3 drives
CD rom, DVD rom and DVD writer and the system is working fine.

Can i not install all the four drives together ?? does my motherboard
support six drives including harddisk and floppy drive ?

-------------

2) - Also there is another problem, sometimes my display screen goes 
blank for a second or two and then it comes back on its own. the processor 
remains ON but the display goes off. sometimes i have to restart the
computer to get the display back. I removed the graphics card and
refitted it yet the problem persists.

It gives the following error :

" Error report

C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\Mini032005-01.dmp
C:\DOCUME~1\Luv\LOCALS~1\Temp\WER2.tmp.dir00\sysdata.xml


Error signature

BCCode : 100000ea     BCP1 : FBE49C90     BCP2 : 812EC628     BCP3 : FFADB778
BCP4 : 00000001     OSVer : 5_1_2600     SP : 0_0     Product : 256_1 


Earlier i thought this error might be due to the 4 drives that i attached
but even after removing one of them the display problem exists.

--------------

Please help me solve this problem.
i know that i can use DVD rom and the DVD writer and that
will solve my purpose but what if i want to attach a cd rom and a
cd writer too along with the hard disk and the floppy drive, can this
not be possible and how do i go about it ?

Please Help me.
Vaishali


----------



## swatkat (Apr 5, 2005)

Whick OS you are using? If it's XP, then install SP2 to resolve the problem. _Ulsata.sys_ is related to Promise RAID controller, try updating it's drivers.

Second problem can be due to the video card drivers. Download the latest drivers and install them.

Also, go to BIOS and load the default settings once.


----------



## vaishali (Apr 9, 2005)

*win98*

Thanks for ur reply but it doesnt help me    as i am using win98.
i had also tried it with XP earlier but then it did not even care to
recognize the 4 drives so i removed XP and reloaded win98.

I did load the default bios settings each time.

Vaishali.


----------



## Sankalp (Apr 9, 2005)

hey What r u gonna do with all those drives  when a dvd writer and a cd writer can do all ur job.


----------



## gamefreak14 (Apr 9, 2005)

vaishali said:
			
		

> i had also tried it with XP earlier but then it did not even care to
> recognize the 4 drives so i removed XP and reloaded win98.


Thats impossible. Win XP always detects anything attached to it, even assigning a generic driver if a proper one is not found. Also make sure you install your motherboard drivers first after a clean install of XP. Also try installing your drives one by one, you'll see where your problem begins then.


----------



## theraven (Apr 9, 2005)

hmm
windows xp will detect all drives on the first 2 ide's
since they are default
extra ide's require the mobo drivers ( IDE controller drivers) to be installed for the os to recognise it


----------



## shay4u (Apr 10, 2005)

*haii...*

hey..i cant understand one thing....y do u need 3 drives...when u have a DVD writer,y do u use a CD writer????
i think a DVD writer and a CD drive will be more tham enough


----------



## sagar_coolx (Apr 10, 2005)

the BSOD "DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL" usually occurs due to bug ridden device drivers,or services from backup utilities or virus scanners.get rid of these errors by removing the most recently installed driver or utility.
                                                                                   -from digit's QnA special issue (october 03)


----------



## amitsaudy (Apr 10, 2005)

How are 6 drives going to fit in your system cabinet?
Man ! It seems you have one huge chassis.
IDE 3?
I ve never come across a mobo with three ide channels! Must be new tech.
One is called Primary n another secondary ide channel.What do they call the third one?


----------



## theraven (Apr 10, 2005)

i had 4 ide channels on an asus mobo once. . so i know 
ASUS ROCKS BABYY !!!
IDE0-IDE3 ... 4 IDE ports 
took me a while to figure out who it worked too !


----------



## krisjr (Apr 11, 2005)

which asus mobo was that raven..


----------



## theraven (Apr 11, 2005)

cubx or cuv4x ... 
 i dun quite rem 
it was a p3 mobo
ran my p3 700 on it !
i think i still have it ... will check later


----------



## vaishali (Apr 13, 2005)

*yeah i agree*



			
				theraven said:
			
		

> i had 4 ide channels on an asus mobo once. . so i know
> ASUS ROCKS BABYY !!!
> IDE0-IDE3 ... 4 IDE ports
> took me a while to figure out who it worked too !



yeah i know, i am fond of AMD's and they are stable all the way.
i changed to intel board and processor thinking it will give me
more but it sucks.


----------



## amitsaudy (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: yeah i agree*



			
				vaishali said:
			
		

> theraven said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vaishali ,You are complretely off topic.
What you are saying is not at all related to this topic.
I think you havent read the previous posts properly before replying


----------



## vaishali (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re:*



			
				amitsaudy said:
			
		

> vaishali said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mr. amitsaudy yes i have read all the posts and reread them but none
of them have helped in any manner and most of the people including YOU, out there dont even know tht there can be more than two IDE's. 
grow up man you really need some tech update. And yes i do know tht 1 dvd writer and the dvd rom can solve my purpose but then wht the heck yaar its my system and i want to use it the way i want and i want four optical drives in it - any probs ??

and wht i wrote abt AMD's was just coz i found someone sharing the same
view tht Asus rocks and i know it, so i just responded bck saying so.

I AM NOT OFF THE TOPIC AND I KNOW WHT I WRITE - YOU BETTER GO THRU THE ENTIRE POSTS IN THIS PAGE BEFORE COMMENTING BACK.


----------



## aadipa (Apr 19, 2005)

Some google said that your mobo is MSI 865PE Neo2-FIS2R with SATA/IDE RAID on the Promise PDC20378.



> The ICH5 South Bridge supports two ATA-100 channels (for four ATA-devices) plus two Serial ATA-150 channels. The mainboard also carries an integrated IDE RAID controlled from Promise â€“ PDC20378. It supports one ATA-133 channel for two devices and two Serial ATA-150 channels. Overall, MSI 865P Neo-FIS2R includes three Parallel ATA and four Serial ATA channels. *In other words, you can connect up to ten hard disk drives to this mainboard*.



Searching more about your problem...


----------

